# portupgrade xorg-server failed !



## fch (Jan 28, 2009)

cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../hw/xfree86/common -I../hw/xfree86/dri -I../hw/xfree86/dri2 -I../mi -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/hal -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/include -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/X11/dri -DXFree86Server -O2 -pipe -march=prescott -fno-strict-aliasing -MT glxdriswrast.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/glxdriswrast.Tpo -c glxdriswrast.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/glxdriswrast.o
glxdriswrast.c:39:39: error: GL/internal/dri_interface.h: No such file or directory
In file included from glxdriswrast.c:49:

dri_interface.h seems to be unavailable, but dri port is installed.

Any suggestion ?

Best regards,

Fred


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

Try a portupgrade -f dri first? The header file is indeed part of it.


```
~> /usr/ports/graphics/dri]# cat pkg-plist 
include/GL/internal/dri_interface.h
[...]
----
~> find /usr/ -name dri_interface.h
/usr/local/include/GL/internal/dri_interface.h
```


----------



## fch (Jan 28, 2009)

portupgrade -f dri is the solution .
Thanks !


----------

